# Software to edit .wmv files



## kklarin (Jan 24, 2006)

Can anyone recommend good software to edit .wmv files?


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Windows Movie Maker comes with XP/Vista


----------



## kklarin (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks. I'll try to figure out how to use it.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

look here...

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/moviemaker/default.mspx

You should find the program in Start>All Programs > Accessories


----------



## kklarin (Jan 24, 2006)

I found the program. Thanks for your help.


----------

